# U.S. Soccer hosts first-ever Girls Development Academy Directors Course



## Justus (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/u-s-soccer-hosts-first-ever-girls-development-academy-directors-course/
"The candidates could learn as well from some of the most experienced individuals in *European football:* the course included a* trip to England* that allowed the participants to absorb and interact with representatives from *both English clubs and the FA*."

"makes a positive impact not only on their football-specific talents to become a top class player but it also helps them to embrace important *life skills and values like self-confidence, self-esteem, teamwork, discipline, among others.* 

"This is BS and three years too late"


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m confused - I thought those in the DA were already the most educated and trained with an amazing training curriculum so the DA players were already getting a consistent and excellent training protocol over the past three years.  Why is this needed?  If it is needed then why was it not provided before they ever started advertising how great the DA was in its ability to be the best in development approaches and why is it not mandatory for every DOC that is in the academy?


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I’m confused - I thought those in the DA were already the most educated and trained with an amazing training curriculum so the DA players were already getting a consistent and excellent training protocol over the past three years.  Why is this needed?  If it is needed then why was it not provided before they ever started advertising how great the DA was in its ability to be the best in development approaches and why is it not mandatory for every DOC that is in the academy?


Oh, for information purposes only, this is the start of the third year.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 22, 2019)

This may be the start of the third season but the clubs were identified/named and the curriculum was set up in 2016. (1st 25 clubs announced in July 2016 (For  informational purposes). US Soccer announced the launch of the GDA in March 2016


----------



## Justus (Oct 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> This may be the start of the third season but the clubs were identified/named and the curriculum was set up in 2016. (1st 25 clubs announced in July 2016 (For  informational purposes). US Soccer announced the launch of the GDA in March 2016


Plus they announced birth year change in August 2015 to get the ball rolling.  Rumors and more rumors for one year.  I like how they awarded the top 25...…..


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2019)

What do English clubs know about girls soccer?
#boondoggle


----------



## ajaxahi (Oct 22, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What do English clubs know about girls soccer?
> #boondoggle


Well for starters they have accents.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 22, 2019)

and their coaches are running US Soccer these days so they must know something.


----------



## Justus (Oct 23, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What do English clubs know about girls soccer?
> #boondoggle


Great quotes from Article
"Among many different aspects, the course incorporated best practices on how to develop an academy philosophy that is aligned with the club culture, allowing its* actors* to implement a talent development plan, lead coaches and support their staff, liaise with internal and external *stakeholders* and stimulate innovations and ongoing improvement regarding the *player’s pathway*, crucial for football’s success."
*
Actor*s is great word for what I witnessed two years ago
*Stakeholders- *I think this is a spelling error.  More like Shareholders
*Players Pathway- *Pathway where?  It's college for 99.5% of the customers.  Are you telling me they had to take folks to England to learn how to get them to college? 

_‘Taking part in the Academy Director Course allowed me to reflect on the *culture we had* in our club and be *innovative when creating our new strategic plan. We have added many initiatives which will benefit the players’ development.‘*_

*Tiffany Roberts – Utah Royals AZ*

I think Utah Royals are new to the DA so maybe the 13 or so folks were the new clubs who needed further training.  That would make more sense.  The original 25 clubs picked already had the DA standards in their curriculum three years ago.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Oct 26, 2019)

Wonder if they had to tell any DOC's that Futsal has keepers or maybe it's just that one?


----------

